# Iver Johnson Questions, New Purchase.Please help



## Wayne Adam (Nov 5, 2011)

Hi,
  Quick story... I went to buy a rare BSA english racer today and the guy had this Iver Johnson hanging next to the BSA in the shed. He sold me both bikes for $80.00 each. Now, I only had to pay him for the BSA, he told me to take the IJ for free for now because he can't locate the front wheel. He said that if he dever finds the wheel, then I can pay him the $80.00. 
Anyway... Some questions... Any idea of the year? ( I can't find a serial number)
                                       Any idea of the value both in this condition and fully restored?
                                       Is the cast aluminum stem original?
This guy said that it has been hanging there for over 30 years, and that he used to ride it to school, and I'm thinking, wow, how old is this guy?
Also, if you notice, there is a headtube decal instead of a badge. The bike is overall very solid & complete except for the missing wheel.

Thanks for any info and help in advance....................Wayne
PS...If he does not find the front rim, can I get one somewhere?


----------



## robertc (Nov 5, 2011)

Wayne,
You must have a horse shoe hid somewhere. $80 with or without the front wheel seems like a steal to me. Congratulations. Great find.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 5, 2011)

*you can get the fron rim,*

you will just need to wait and buy it on ebay or here.
it will cost you more than you paid for the bike (if you give the guy the $80) ill give you $80 for what you got right there! i'll even drive to you to get it!
nice bike! my feeling is early thirties. decal headbadge says lower model and New departure model D hubs came out around 1933 so i figure that because its a model C rear hub and a lower model,that the hardware would be the old stock being used up. nice paint finish! lets see pics of the Beeza!
BTW the serial Numbers for IJ is on the seat post downtube right by the seat  bolt.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 5, 2011)

*Thanks Roberc & Twowheelfan.*

Thanks guys, hey twowheelfan.. I got the BSA & the Iver Johnson form a guys shed in Warwick, NY. The BSA I mainly went to get is way cool. I have over a dozen very nice English racer 3 speeds,
 mostly Raleigh including two Superbes, one '52 with rear dyno, one 72 with front dyno. The BSA once cleaned up is amazing. Under thirty years of dust is exceptional slate blue paint, twist grip shift & rod brakes. I will post some pictures of it soon under the Lightweights.
 Thanks, Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 5, 2011)

It could be as old as the 20s. Chain wheel is correct. I dont think the gooseneck or paint is original. What size is the wheels?
Metal clad 28"? I have never seen a sticker of the IJ headbadge, weird! Serial number is nice but not much help dating it. Nice bike!


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 5, 2011)

*Schwinndoggy*

The white paint is definately original, but you can tell someone decades ago added the black. The wheels are 28" ( or should I say wheel)
I also notice that the original Iver Johnson decals are much nicer than the replacement ones they sell. The replacement decals that everyone has
for sale have the lettering script too heavy, and the Iver too close to the Johnson. If I do eventually restore this bike, I will make an accurate copy
of the decal so I can have it reploduced, it is much more refined. Thanks for your information........Waynwe


----------



## Iverider (Nov 6, 2011)

Cool bike. Throw up the serial # when you get a chance.

I've never seen an IJ with the logo on the top tube. Mine has the logo on the downtube.


----------



## bricycle (Nov 6, 2011)

A steal for $80, great score!!


----------



## 66TigerCat (Nov 6, 2011)

The serial number is on the drive side just below the top of the seat tube. It will be six digits long. Cool bike. I've never seen a head tube or top tube decal on an Iver before and the paint is atypical which leads me to believe it's a re-paint or else a custom. It definitely looks like 20's or 30's.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 6, 2011)

*I Found the Serial number*

I found the serial number...It is 497610. There is also a "63" on the rear drop outs.
Any help identifing the year would be great. The White paint definately appears to be original. However, you can tell that someone a billion years ago added the black.
Thanks, Wayne


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Nov 6, 2011)

I know this is not much of a guess but your rear hub being a Model "C" dates it to after 1927 and before late 1933 when the Model "D" came out. So if the wheels are original that might help. Some other things I have noticed about the Model "C" hub is that it had subtle changes through the 6+ years it was in production. I believe the earlier hub had a one piece cone/dust cover on the brake arm side and the later "C" had the same style as the the model "D". These are just observations I have made on bikes and parts I have had and are subject to change by opinion or factual documentation. For me Iver bikes are difficult to date because it seems like they did not change many features.


----------



## twowheelfan (Nov 6, 2011)

*it looks like there is a "A" under the headtube decal*

am i just imagining?


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 6, 2011)

*The Mysterious "A" on headtube?*

It looks like an "A" to me too. Also...There is a gold decal on the downtube that looks original, it reads "ACE" , what do you make of that?...Wayne


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 6, 2011)

Heres a pic of your bike on the back of an IJ booklet i own. No date or info.


----------

